# UV Light Good for Plants?



## SeleneTheSeawolf (Mar 2, 2015)

I want to put some live plants in my future tank, I was curious if UV Light was good for any plants that need a lot of light?

And would UV be okay for bettas?


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

UV is not necessary for plants. The color spectrum is what it is important when choosing a light for your plants


----------



## SeleneTheSeawolf (Mar 2, 2015)

Lilypad said:


> UV is not necessary for plants. The color spectrum is what it is important when choosing a light for your plants


How do you know what kind of color spectrum for certain plants?

I've already decided to go the silk-route, but I just want to know for future reference.


----------

